# Boomertowne...



## budbeerlady

I need to add friends, I have none yet on Boomertowne, how do I go about doing this and who are you?


----------



## fourfoxesinpa

I have the same user name - feel free to add me.


----------



## murphnjamie

You can add me too...same name.


----------



## budbeerlady

I wonder what I am doing wrong, it doesnt find you guys when I search.... Hmmm, I am having fun racking up points.

I have the same name there....


----------



## luvhockey

I'm the same over there also.


----------



## HayGan

I'm llgray16 over there.

How are you guys racking up points?


----------



## Kycha

HayGan said:


> I'm llgray16 over there.
> 
> How are you guys racking up points?


 
I'm still trying to figure that out myself.  Someone needs to start a tutorial or something.  

BTW, I am 33kycha over there.  Where do you add friends on BoomerTowne?


----------



## luvhockey

Try this link.  A person wrote some of the things to get pts.

http://www.gather.com/viewArticle.jsp?articleId=281474977320016


----------



## Kycha

luvhockey said:


> Try this link. A person wrote some of the things to get pts.
> 
> http://www.gather.com/viewArticle.jsp?articleId=281474977320016


 
Oh great!  Thanks!


----------



## Wilsonfamily4

Okay guys, I have now joined.  Does anyone want to be my friend.    haha


----------



## Kycha

Wilsonfamily4 said:


> Okay guys, I have now joined. Does anyone want to be my friend.  haha


 
HaHa!  I just sent you a friend request.


----------



## budbeerlady

Wilsonfamily4 said:


> Okay guys, I have now joined.  Does anyone want to be my friend.    haha



I was able to find you and I sent the request.

I have been doing the chat, message board, quote rating, etc to get points.


----------



## wisconsinmom

My ID there is karioc100 I'd love some new friends


----------



## vanyel

I just joined yesterday so no friends for me   My name there is belbook and I'd love to have some friends.

Adding to say that I did the friend requests but some users names weren't found - like fourfoxes & murphnjamie.


----------



## fourfoxesinpa

Maybe I didn't have my profile yet but now it should be OK.  I just invited everyone.  I couldn't get murphnjamie either.


----------



## budbeerlady

Is there a place that shows who has asked to be your friend? I feel so lost on their site....


----------



## Wilsonfamily4

I am not sure this site will be for me.  But I will stick it out a week or so and see.


----------



## vanyel

Wilsonfamily4 said:


> I am not sure this site will be for me.  But I will stick it out a week or so and see.



I don't know yet either.  it seems to take a lot of work but it also seems interesting.  I'm going to give it a try.  Now that I'm not spending an hour+ on NW, I have some time


----------



## Wilsonfamily4

I actually made my max points today fairly quickly.  I just wish I knew what I was saving points up for.    I have heard people mention gift cards but without being able to see it is a bit frustrating.  I would like to get enough to buy the digital camera i was going to buy with my old netwinner winnings since I had already figured that money would go to that.  If I can do that I will be HAPPY.


----------



## Kycha

Wilsonfamily4 said:


> I actually made my max points today fairly quickly. I just wish I knew what I was saving points up for.  I have heard people mention gift cards but without being able to see it is a bit frustrating. I would like to get enough to buy the digital camera i was going to buy with my old netwinner winnings since I had already figured that money would go to that. If I can do that I will be HAPPY.


 
Okay.  So, how did you do it?  Any tips you have will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Wilsonfamily4

Kycha said:


> Okay.  So, how did you do it?  Any tips you have will be greatly appreciated!



I am not even sure!  I just clicked on everything.  I also excepted friends, rate jokes, added a recipe and went to the form and talked.  It added up fairly fast.  I was amazed!


----------



## vanyel

Wilsonfamily4 said:


> I am not even sure!  I just clicked on everything.  I also excepted friends, rate jokes, added a recipe and went to the form and talked.  It added up fairly fast.  I was amazed!



Did you accept all the friends that were asking you or just the ones you knew?  Maybe I'm being too cautious.  Thanks, by the way, for being my friend


----------



## Wilsonfamily4

vanyel said:


> Did you accept all the friends that were asking you or just the ones you knew?  Maybe I'm being too cautious.  Thanks, by the way, for being my friend



accepted them all.


----------



## firstfamilytrip

To see the prizes go to the catalog tab.  I think you have to be in the section that tells you how to earn points and then the tab will be on the left.  The gift cards are Target and Visa and then there is merchandise as well.

I did read somewhere today that you get 10 points deducted for each friend you delete.  I hope it's not for the ones you don't accept because I only accepted 1


----------



## Deb_in_VA

To see your friends request, which is a quick 10 pts each, click on BTprofiles, that should bring up your profile, scroll down to the center to see your requests. Each on you accept is 10 pts. 

Most importantly, make sure not to have more than 2 browsers open at a time because they have been having a lot of cheating using bots and if the search bots catch you with more than 2 windows open, you could get your account banned and loose what you  have earned. to date.

Here's a few tips that were shared with me when I joined. HTH 

Here's pretty well what I do every day...I do a combo of things listed


accept all friend invitations 10 pts each  
update my profile (just hit edit, change one little thing, submit) 7 pts 
add a photo to my album  25 pts ( I just add cute and funny pics I find on the web. I don't post personal pics
invite friends 7pts per request. You can earn 500 pts per day. I just click on search public profiles, choose a state and begin requesting...abt 72 people (7 pages plus 2 on a new page) Next day I pick up on the state/page I quit on un until I have that state finished. 
rate 34 quotes (3 pages + 4 on pg 5) = 104 pts 
submit a quote 
rate 34 jokes (6 pages + 4 on page 7) = 107 pts 
submit a joke 
rate 34 recipes (6 pages + 4 on page 7) = 107 pts 
submit a recipe 
rate 34 tips (6 pages + 4 on page 7) = 107 pts 
submit a tip 
play the trivia game = 25 pts 
scavenger hunt = 25 pts, but you get more points when clicking around looking for the answers
open 20 mytownes 100 pts , again I choose a state and just load 20 townes
play other games (10 pts each) 50 pts Note you only get credit for playing either  Crossword, Jigsaw or Sudoku (once per day) 
post on friends' message boards 7 pts each, for max of 300 pts 
open 20 videos 100 pts See tip for maxing pts on this

You can do any combination of those things. If I'm short on time or not feeling well, I get all my points by inviting friends and accepting the requests I have. It's the fastest thing you can do to earn points, even if they are only 7 per person.  

Here's a couple of good hints that was shared with me and I hope it will help you earn quicker. You max out at 1500 points per day, but chat is 100. Save chat for the very last thing. Make sure you don't go over 1499 pts though. I try to come in about 3-4 pts under the 1499. You will still get your 100 for chat, which makes the points potential just a little higher.

When watching the videos: do them by celebrity. Start at the top of the page and after clicking the first one you get 6 points, then click on the video. you don't have to wait for it to load...after clicking it go to the link on the left and click the videos by celebrity link. That gives you 6 more links. After doing this through 20 videos you have earned 142 points. 

Each week do the MonkeyMoon Music Challenge for another 100 easy points.

You can earn very quickly. I've been doing it about a month and I have already hit the $75 Visa..working on the $100 arid now.

$25 gift card - Target (12,500 Points) 
$25 gift card - Best Buy (12,500 Points) 
$50 VISA gift card (25,125 Points) 
$75 VISA gift card (37,625 Points


----------



## Deb_in_VA

firstfamilytrip said:


> I did read somewhere today that you get 10 points deducted for each friend you delete.  I hope it's not for the ones you don't accept because I only accepted 1




Cheaters are running rampant on Btowne, ruining it for all. This is what was sent to me about the deleting of friends, hope this will help.




> In the past few days Boomertowne has been removing points from it's users for doing the following.
> 
> To cut down on scamming points, Boomertowne has begun subtracting 7 points (some say 10 points) per friend removal if you remove more than 1 friend per day. It sounds like people were requesting friends then removing them to only request them again, allowing them to double or triple up on points.
> 
> Combine this with the cheating bots that are apparently being used and you can quickly see how a lot of people are maximizing their 1500 points daily.


----------



## Wilsonfamily4

Deb_in_VA said:


> Cheaters are running rampant on Btowne, ruining it for all. This is what was sent to me about the deleting of friends, hope this will help.



o, my gosh!  I was thinking I wonder why they would take away points for that but that makes total sense now.  Too funny.  I can't belive what people come up with to scam others.

Thanks for all the help!  I will try that stuff tomorrow.


----------



## Deb_in_VA

Wilsonfamily4 said:


> o, my gosh!  I was thinking I wonder why they would take away points for that but that makes total sense now.  Too funny.  I can't belive what people come up with to scam others.
> 
> Thanks for all the help!  I will try that stuff tomorrow.




YVW, in fact make sure to read the latest post in BTVoice about the cheaters, it's just horrible what they come up with and how they think it's ok to cheat.


----------



## budbeerlady

Deb_in_VA said:


> To see your friends request, which is a quick 10 pts each, click on BTprofiles, that should bring up your profile, scroll down to the center to see your requests. Each on you accept is 10 pts.
> 
> Most importantly, make sure not to have more than 2 browsers open at a time because they have been having a lot of cheating using bots and if the search bots catch you with more than 2 windows open, you could get your account banned and loose what you  have earned. to date.
> 
> Here's a few tips that were shared with me when I joined. HTH
> 
> Here's pretty well what I do every day...I do a combo of things listed
> 
> 
> accept all friend invitations 10 pts each
> update my profile (just hit edit, change one little thing, submit) 7 pts
> add a photo to my album  25 pts ( I just add cute and funny pics I find on the web. I don't post personal pics
> invite friends 7pts per request. You can earn 500 pts per day. I just click on search public profiles, choose a state and begin requesting...abt 72 people (7 pages plus 2 on a new page) Next day I pick up on the state/page I quit on un until I have that state finished.
> rate 34 quotes (3 pages + 4 on pg 5) = 104 pts
> submit a quote
> rate 34 jokes (6 pages + 4 on page 7) = 107 pts
> submit a joke
> rate 34 recipes (6 pages + 4 on page 7) = 107 pts
> submit a recipe
> rate 34 tips (6 pages + 4 on page 7) = 107 pts
> submit a tip
> play the trivia game = 25 pts
> scavenger hunt = 25 pts, but you get more points when clicking around looking for the answers
> open 20 mytownes 100 pts , again I choose a state and just load 20 townes
> play other games (10 pts each) 50 pts Note you only get credit for playing either  Crossword, Jigsaw or Sudoku (once per day)
> post on friends' message boards 7 pts each, for max of 300 pts
> open 20 videos 100 pts See tip for maxing pts on this
> 
> You can do any combination of those things. If I'm short on time or not feeling well, I get all my points by inviting friends and accepting the requests I have. It's the fastest thing you can do to earn points, even if they are only 7 per person.
> 
> Here's a couple of good hints that was shared with me and I hope it will help you earn quicker. You max out at 1500 points per day, but chat is 100. Save chat for the very last thing. Make sure you don't go over 1499 pts though. I try to come in about 3-4 pts under the 1499. You will still get your 100 for chat, which makes the points potential just a little higher.
> 
> When watching the videos: do them by celebrity. Start at the top of the page and after clicking the first one you get 6 points, then click on the video. you don't have to wait for it to load...after clicking it go to the link on the left and click the videos by celebrity link. That gives you 6 more links. After doing this through 20 videos you have earned 142 points.
> 
> Each week do the MonkeyMoon Music Challenge for another 100 easy points.
> 
> You can earn very quickly. I've been doing it about a month and I have already hit the $75 Visa..working on the $100 arid now.
> 
> $25 gift card - Target (12,500 Points)
> $25 gift card - Best Buy (12,500 Points)
> $50 VISA gift card (25,125 Points)
> $75 VISA gift card (37,625 Points



Thanks!


----------



## disneydreamin247

I sent a bunch of you friend requests! Don't deny me, please.   lol


----------



## Kycha

disneydreamin247 said:


> I sent a bunch of you friend requests! Don't deny me, please.  lol


Hey Danielle!  I just confirmed your request.


----------



## disneydreamin247

Yay! You're my 1st friend!


----------



## murphnjamie

fourfoxesinpa said:


> Maybe I didn't have my profile yet but now it should be OK.  I just invited everyone.  I couldn't get murphnjamie either.



OK...DUH.

Sorry, I am murph76 over there. I couldn't get my usual name over threr because it made me put a number in my name.


----------



## budbeerlady

disneydreamin247 said:


> I sent a bunch of you friend requests! Don't deny me, please.   lol



I sent you one also..


----------



## Wilsonfamily4

Okay, now this does seem easy.  Do you really get enough points ain just a few weeks and have any of you actually gotten your cards yet?  I am so glad to see they have BEST BUY as I had cashed out for Circuit City at Netwinner so I am hoping to just replace those with the best buy ones!!!!

I did read that most likely they cannot continue to pay like this and it is probably their marketing money they are spending now to get bommertowne out  there.  So hopefully it will last awhile so we can get some cards out of it.  It is a great site.


----------



## Deb_in_VA

I also forgot to mention about the scavenger hunt. You have the same clues for three days then they change. If you complete the hunt, then you are entered into the weekly drawing for one of three $1000 visa cards!


----------



## carmie3377

I signed up for Boomertowne a few weeks ago and never really did much with it.  Now, I wish I would have. I always seem to get in a little late on all these things!

Anyway, I'm going to go through and request friends with user names listed on this thread.  If anyone else would like to add me, my user name is the same as here.  

Good luck to all!


----------



## carmie3377

Deb_in_VA said:


> To see your friends request, which is a quick 10 pts each, click on BTprofiles, that should bring up your profile, scroll down to the center to see your requests. Each on you accept is 10 pts.
> 
> Most importantly, make sure not to have more than 2 browsers open at a time because they have been having a lot of cheating using bots and if the search bots catch you with more than 2 windows open, you could get your account banned and loose what you  have earned. to date.
> 
> Here's a few tips that were shared with me when I joined. HTH
> 
> Here's pretty well what I do every day...I do a combo of things listed
> 
> 
> accept all friend invitations 10 pts each
> update my profile (just hit edit, change one little thing, submit) 7 pts
> add a photo to my album  25 pts ( I just add cute and funny pics I find on the web. I don't post personal pics
> invite friends 7pts per request. You can earn 500 pts per day. I just click on search public profiles, choose a state and begin requesting...abt 72 people (7 pages plus 2 on a new page) Next day I pick up on the state/page I quit on un until I have that state finished.
> rate 34 quotes (3 pages + 4 on pg 5) = 104 pts
> submit a quote
> rate 34 jokes (6 pages + 4 on page 7) = 107 pts
> submit a joke
> rate 34 recipes (6 pages + 4 on page 7) = 107 pts
> submit a recipe
> rate 34 tips (6 pages + 4 on page 7) = 107 pts
> submit a tip
> play the trivia game = 25 pts
> scavenger hunt = 25 pts, but you get more points when clicking around looking for the answers
> open 20 mytownes 100 pts , again I choose a state and just load 20 townes
> play other games (10 pts each) 50 pts Note you only get credit for playing either  Crossword, Jigsaw or Sudoku (once per day)
> post on friends' message boards 7 pts each, for max of 300 pts
> open 20 videos 100 pts See tip for maxing pts on this
> 
> You can do any combination of those things. If I'm short on time or not feeling well, I get all my points by inviting friends and accepting the requests I have. It's the fastest thing you can do to earn points, even if they are only 7 per person.
> 
> Here's a couple of good hints that was shared with me and I hope it will help you earn quicker. You max out at 1500 points per day, but chat is 100. Save chat for the very last thing. Make sure you don't go over 1499 pts though. I try to come in about 3-4 pts under the 1499. You will still get your 100 for chat, which makes the points potential just a little higher.
> 
> When watching the videos: do them by celebrity. Start at the top of the page and after clicking the first one you get 6 points, then click on the video. you don't have to wait for it to load...after clicking it go to the link on the left and click the videos by celebrity link. That gives you 6 more links. After doing this through 20 videos you have earned 142 points.
> 
> Each week do the MonkeyMoon Music Challenge for another 100 easy points.
> 
> You can earn very quickly. I've been doing it about a month and I have already hit the $75 Visa..working on the $100 arid now.
> 
> $25 gift card - Target (12,500 Points)
> $25 gift card - Best Buy (12,500 Points)
> $50 VISA gift card (25,125 Points)
> $75 VISA gift card (37,625 Points



Thanks for all the tips!



Deb_in_VA said:


> Most importantly, make sure not to have more than 2 browsers open at a time because they have been having a lot of cheating using bots and if the search bots catch you with more than 2 windows open, you could get your account banned and loose what you  have earned. to date.



What about tabs?  I usually keep 4 or 5 tabs open at all times.  Do they consider this cheating?


----------



## Deb_in_VA

From what I've been told, yes. They allow 2 open browsers  and the small thing that opens for the trivia and scavenger hunt. 

Tonight, I was also told that if you share scavenger hunt clues on where to find them that is a banning offense as well.


----------



## budbeerlady

Hmm, I am not racking up points as easily anymore, I seem to be getting around 800 a day now instead of the 1500. Anyone having more sucess?


----------



## Wilsonfamily4

I took off 3 days and started back up yesterday.  Getting 1500 isn't a problem and if it pays it will be so much less time consuming then netwinner.  I have about 6 more days before I can cash out.  I do actually like the site.  Great information.  I am getting to where if I go online for news I go there.  I am thinking of just doing in Monday-Thursday so I don't get burnt out.  then about every 2 weeks I think I would have enough for a card, if I get 1500 a day.


----------



## vanyel

I'm averaging about 1000 per day, can't seem to pick up those last 500.


----------



## firstfamilytrip

I agree this is a lot better than Netwinner.  I am using it as a website for information as well as earning the points.  I'm up to 10,500 so I am excited.  Still deciding if I want to cash out for Target or wait for the $50 visa.  How long does it take from redemption to the cards getting sent out?  That may impact my decision.


----------



## budbeerlady

I came across this website:  http://boomertowneguide.blogspot.com/

Seems to have some helpful tips...


----------



## fourfoxesinpa

Hi all - won't you be my neighbor???  I sent out a bunch of invites - feel free to send me one.  Easy points for all!


----------



## disneymom1980

Hi everyone--I'm new to this too, but I'm going to start adding you as friends.  Please accept me  .


----------



## Deb_in_VA

firstfamilytrip said:


> How long does it take from redemption to the cards getting sent out?  That may impact my decision.



Posted on this weeks bT Voice:





> _Gift Cards
> By BT Voice
> Monday, May 19, 2008 2:17:09 PM
> Recently another Website that offered rewards has had some issues redeeming awards. Redeeming awards at Boomertowne is not an issue. While we were able to ship gift cards within three to four weeks for a while, the recent television commercials have more than doubled the number of daily visitors to Boomertowne. That has also doubled the number of redemption requests. We have hired additional people to handle the increased volume but those people have to be trained. We will honor the published six to eight week delivery on gift cards and hopefully will get back to a more reasonable 4 to 6 weeks. In the meantime please remember that the points system is a benefit to the site, not the reason it exists._


----------



## Kycha

budbeerlady said:


> I came across this website: http://boomertowneguide.blogspot.com/
> 
> Seems to have some helpful tips...


Thanks!  This is very helpful.



fourfoxesinpa said:


> Hi all - won't you be my neighbor??? I sent out a bunch of invites - feel free to send me one. Easy points for all!


Got it neighbor! 



disneymom1980 said:


> Hi everyone--I'm new to this too, but I'm going to start adding you as friends. Please accept me  .


Done!


----------



## wisconsinmom

I'm loving Boomertowne.  Tomorrow I'll have enough to cashout for a $25 gift card.  I'm always at Target so I think I'll choose that.  I'm not patient enought to wait for a $50 or $75 visa card. 

Today was a great day, I logged on to find 39 friend requests.  I changed my profile to make it public.  I think that helped get more requests.


----------



## Wilsonfamily4

wisconsinmom said:


> I'm loving Boomertowne.  Tomorrow I'll have enough to cashout for a $25 gift card.  I'm always at Target so I think I'll choose that.  I'm not patient enought to wait for a $50 or $75 visa card.
> 
> Today was a great day, I logged on to find 39 friend requests.  I changed my profile to make it public.  I think that helped get more requests.



I still have 2 days more before I can.  I am still unsure if I will do target or best buy like I originally thought.  HMMMM, decisions.


----------



## Kycha

wisconsinmom said:


> I'm loving Boomertowne. Tomorrow I'll have enough to cashout for a $25 gift card. I'm always at Target so I think I'll choose that. I'm not patient enought to wait for a $50 or $75 visa card.
> 
> Today was a great day, I logged on to find 39 friend requests. I changed my profile to make it public. I think that helped get more requests.


 

I just changed my profile to public.  I'll see tomorrow if that makes a difference.  I usually get about 10 friend requests a day.  But, I want more, more, more!! I'll have enough to cash out for the $25 target or best buy gift card in 3 days.  From my calculations, those are the best value for redeeming your points.


----------



## carmie3377

Kycha said:


> I'll have enough to cash out for the $25 target or best buy gift card in 3 days.  From my calculations, those are the best value for redeeming your points.



Congrats!  I found Boomertowne several months ago and never did anything with it.  Don't know why.  Stupid, stupid, stupid!

Yeah, the target GC are the best value.  That's always the first thing i do on reward programs is find out the best value. Anyway, I think I'll wait and do the $50 GC.  It's only 125 more points, which is just a few clicks here and there. I like to use my target visa to rack up points for 10% off, so it will work better for me with the GC.  I thought about waiting for the $100 or even $250 but I don't want to risk the points required to go up.  Again, the point difference is only minimal and it's not worth the risk.

Anyway, I plan on using my GC to buy Disney GC. I guess that can be done??? Those Visa GC can be used anywhere Visa is accepted, right?


----------



## MommyBoo!

OMG - I should have been reading this thread.  I checked and I had 104 friend requests!  

I'm Sahmy on Boomertowne.  Is there a post on this thread where everyone's name is listed for the new people?


----------



## Kycha

MommyBoo! said:


> OMG - I should have been reading this thread. I checked and I had 104 friend requests!
> 
> I'm Sahmy on Boomertowne. Is there a post on this thread where everyone's name is listed for the new people?


There is now!
ETAis user names are in parentheses if it is different from Boomertowne. 

carmie3377
fourfoxesinpa
budbeerlady
murph76(murphnjamie)
belbook(vanyel)
wilsonfamily4
disneydreamin247
disneymom1980
luvhockey
llgray16(HayGan)
33kycha(Kycha)
karioc100(wisconsinmom)
firstfamilytrip
Sahmy(MommyBoo!)
piglet-for-me(cgcw)
webjunkie(Deb in VA)
miladymajor(GoofyBaby)
omg1478
jgraney106
mcmgrl1(addicted2mickey)
willoughbyclan
Mean Queen
Joanne1948(lilstint)
birdsy2000(dolphincrazy)
yamagirl(Andrea)


----------



## MommyBoo!

Kycha said:


> There is now!



Wow!  You are fast!  Thanks!!


----------



## budbeerlady

Thanks for all the info on this site, I hit enough today to get my first gift card. Not bad for the few days I have been a member!


----------



## Wilsonfamily4

I need 300 more so tomorrow I can cashout.  Fairly easy to do!


----------



## Kycha

I need 1464 points to cash out for my first gc.  And I'll hit that tonight.  Lets keep each other posted on when we receive our cards.


----------



## vanyel

I'm 2000 away.  I figure I'll request a gc on Sunday if all goes well.


----------



## Andrea

What is this exactly ?


----------



## Kycha

Andrea said:


> What is this exactly ?


It is an online community that is geared towards the Baby Boomer generation.  But, anyone is welcome.  You earn points by doing things like making friend requests, playing games, rating articles or posting on the discussion boards.  You can earn 1500 points a day(which is fairly easy to do).  Then you can redeem the points for gift cards or prizes(playstation 3, digital camera, lcd tv, etc).  If you can earn 1500 points a day, it takes a little more than 8 days to earn the lowest prize($25 gift card to Target or Best Buy).  Oh, and there is a dating service too.  But, if you aren't interested, you don't have to sign up for that.


----------



## vanyel

There's some pretty interesting things on boomertowne.  I've looked up some medical things and play some of the games.  Plus the jokes & recipes are pretty good.


----------



## vanyel

I redeemed this am for a $25 Target card.  I don't mind waiting 6 to 8 weeks but I do hope it comes!


----------



## Wilsonfamily4

vanyel said:


> I redeemed this am for a $25 Target card.  I don't mind waiting 6 to 8 weeks but I do hope it comes!



I agree.  I don't mind waiting.  I just hope they come.  But I am definitley not putting the time netwinner took.  So I will not be as PISSED if they don't stay honest as well.

Boomertowne is actually really interesting.


----------



## budbeerlady

I am excited, I cannot deciede if I am cashing out now for Target or waiting for the $50 visa cards.....


----------



## vanyel

budbeerlady said:


> I am excited, I cannot deciede if I am cashing out now for Target or waiting for the $50 visa cards.....



Personally, I'd cash out now just because I worry about those kinds of things.  And I did cashout on Sunday for the Target card lol.


----------



## Kycha

vanyel said:


> Personally, I'd cash out now just because I worry about those kinds of things. And I did cashout on Sunday for the Target card lol.


 
Yeah, I agree.  I feel kinda burned by Netwinner.  So, I'm not taking any chances.  I figure the first one cashout is a trial run.  If I get that first gift card within 6-8 weeks, then I'll probably save up my points for the something bigger.  Has anybody learned the terms of the Visa Card?  Can it be used anywhere?  Is it like a gift card?


----------



## budbeerlady

Did you all get the email about the points changes? I cashed out this am for my Target gift card!


----------



## wisconsinmom

budbeerlady said:


> Did you all get the email about the points changes? I cashed out this am for my Target gift card!



I didn't check my email this morning and I can't check it from work.  Can someone please copy/paste the email or just post the highlights?


----------



## carmie3377

wisconsinmom said:


> I didn't check my email this morning and I can't check it from work.  Can someone please copy/paste the email or just post the highlights?



It looks like it won't affect any of us!  Here it is:

*BoomerTowne Points Prize Changes

Beginning June 1, points values for BoomerTowne Points prizes will increase. But the change wont affect existing or new citizens who sign up before June 1. After June 1, existing BoomerTowne citizens will be able to continue redeeming points according to current prize values*. So make sure your friends and referrals sign up before the June changes take effect.

To view current prize values, click a link below:

Catalog For 10,00049,999 BoomerTowne Points
Catalog For 50,00099,999 BoomerTowne Points
Catalog For 100,000199,999 BoomerTowne Points
Catalog For 200,000299,999 BoomerTowne Points
Catalog For 300,000+ BoomerTowne Points

* Please note that as of June 1 the prize values displayed to logged out users will be the new, increased points amounts.
*​
I've been wanting DH to sign up so I guess I better have him do it before June 1!


----------



## firstfamilytrip

The points needed to get the prizes is going up on June 1.  If you are already a member before June 1, your redemption values are staying the same.  So there is no worry if you are already enjoying the site.  For now anyway.  I think NW should look at this and see it's how you run a site.  Giving a notice and grandfathering people in.  Boomertowne get a   from me.


----------



## vanyel

Breathing a deep sigh of relief here   Honestly, I wouldn't have minded having to earn a few more pts for a $25 gift card but it's nice to know I won't have to worry!  And yes, a much better way to run a business and a much nicer website, with or without points.


----------



## cgcw

Kycha said:


> There is now!
> 
> carmie3377
> fourfoxesinpa
> budbeerlady
> murph76(murphnjamie)
> belbook(vanyel)
> wilsonfamily4
> disneydreamin247
> disneymom1980
> luvhockey
> llgray16(HayGan)
> 33kycha(Kycha)
> karioc100(wisconsinmom)
> firstfamilytrip
> Sahmy(MommyBoo!)


 
I just sent you all friend requests under my other name - piglet-for-me 

   Thanks!!


----------



## Kycha

cgcw said:


> I just sent you all friend requests under my other name - piglet-for-me
> 
> Thanks!!


Got it!


----------



## fourfoxesinpa

I'll go look for it, Piglet.


----------



## GoofyBaby

Hey everyone!  

I just joined and sent friend requests to all of you.  I am miladymajor over there.

Thanks for this informative thread!  Looking forward to earning a few gift cards in the future!


----------



## carmie3377

WOO HOO! Just cashed out for the $50 Visa.  I let you guys know how long it takes to get.  Leaving for Disney in 3 1/2 months.  Hopefully I can get a couple more $50 cards earned and received before we leave.


----------



## disneymom1980

Carmie~I cashed out for my first gift card today too!!!

I'd like to see at least one more before we leave in October.


----------



## omg1478

add me too


----------



## jgraney106

*You can add me to the list. I can use some extra points/friends! My name is jgraney106  at Boomertowne.
 *


Kycha said:


> There is now!
> 
> carmie3377
> fourfoxesinpa
> budbeerlady
> murph76(murphnjamie)
> belbook(vanyel)
> wilsonfamily4
> disneydreamin247
> disneymom1980
> luvhockey
> llgray16(HayGan)
> 33kycha(Kycha)
> karioc100(wisconsinmom)
> firstfamilytrip
> Sahmy(MommyBoo!)
> piglet-for-me(cgcw)
> Deb in VA - I don't know if this is Deb's user name on BT. I haven't been able to get it to come up.


----------



## Deb_in_VA

I'm webjunkie @ btowne


----------



## addicted2mickey

I signed up on this site last night around 10 pm.  Seems pretty easy, still searching thru this thread to find great secrets.  Hope you all don't mind me putting you down as friends.  Can use all the help I can get.  My name on that site is mcmgrl1.


----------



## willoughbyclan

Thanks so much to the OP for the info.  I think I might give this a try.  I am slowly requesting friends from the list provided here.  Is it possible to have my user name added to the list?  It is the same username as here.

Wish me luck, again thanks for all the info!


----------



## Mean Queen

Glad I found this.  I'm going to start adding everyone as friends, but slowly.  I messed up and added too many people as friends at one time.  I went over my daily point limit and lost all those points.  Lesson learned.

ETA - I'm Mean Queen there too.


----------



## vanyel

Feel free to ask me to be your friend!  I'm on the list as belbook.  I really like this site - it's fun at the same time you earn points.


----------



## lilstint

I joined last night and need some friends.  Can I be added to the list please? I am Joanne1948 there.  How many friends can you add a day?


----------



## lilstint

Uhh...for those who joined after 6/1 I just read the post about the points changes and figured they had gone up a little. Well, I checked out the points chart and if I'm reading it right the cashout points are now doubled.  25,000 for the target $25 GC?


----------



## budbeerlady

Well I joined on 5/13/08 and I just cashed out for my 3rd Target card. Not bad in a little over a months work.


----------



## heimlichfan

What about pending points?  Like when you submit a recipe, or a pic, etc... when does that stuff post?  Is there a place to check what's going on with pending stuff?

Thanks!


----------



## Mean Queen

heimlichfan said:


> What about pending points?  Like when you submit a recipe, or a pic, etc... when does that stuff post?  Is there a place to check what's going on with pending stuff?
> 
> Thanks!



I'd love to know since I have quite a few quotes pending.


----------



## Deb_in_VA

Once they are approved, you get an email from them saying it's been approved. hth


----------



## vanyel

Anyone get a gc yet?  Isn't it about 6 weeks from the first redemption posted here?  Just curious - not panicking yet


----------



## Kycha

vanyel said:


> Anyone get a gc yet? Isn't it about 6 weeks from the first redemption posted here? Just curious - not panicking yet


I cashed out on 5/23. So, I am at 5+ weeks. I haven't played for a couple weeks. I'm just waiting to see if I receive the gc's. Once that happens, I'll get back into the swing of things. I feel sooo burned by Netwinner. I just don't want to waste my time if I'm not gonna get my rewards.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

ETA:  I just read over on their forum that May requests will be sent out in early July.  Hopefully this is correct.


----------



## Wilsonfamily4

I also heard May payments were to be sent out this week!  WOOHOO

Someone said they have been getting their cards at like 8 weeks.  Seems like a long time but if they pay I guess I don't care.  

I just have a $25.00 gift card from Best Buy coming.  But I also cashed out for a $75.00 visa gift card last week.


----------



## Kycha

I also read on their forums that if you use gc's at Target.com, they limit the number of gc's you can use to 4.  But Best Buy.com has no limit.  Something to think about if you are planning an online purchase and you're only cashing out for $25 gc's.


----------



## Wilsonfamily4

Yes, I checked to see if I could use them.  I am buying a digital camera for DD6 and will spend about 80-90 so I will just use 4.


----------



## dolphincrazy

I am birdsy2000 on Boomertowne and you can add me as well


----------



## Andrea

I just join also you guys can add me also my name there is yamagirl

i am trying to figure out how to add you guys now




edited to add: ok, I have sent a friend request to everyone on here!!!! woohoo thanks for posting all of your names over there


----------



## Andrea

wow guys i just signed up like an hour or a little longer ago and i went back and checked my friends list and there are 60 people who want to be my friends.. do you guys accept them all ?


----------



## HayGan

OK I haven't done anything with this since I first signed up.  So I decided to check my account today and I had over 250 friends requests    So I started accepting them but only got thru the M's (want to maximize the points!)  So if you sent me a request, I should be getting to it in the next day or two.

It seems like people are pleased with the earning opportunities lately so I'm really going to start to put some effort into this.  Thanks for all the tips everyone!  Hopefully we will be seeing reports of gc's soon


----------



## Deb_in_VA

Andrea said:


> wow guys i just signed up like an hour or a little longer ago and i went back and checked my friends list and there are 60 people who want to be my friends.. do you guys accept them all ?



Yes, accept them all. Remember to only do 50 per day since that is the max you can get points for. Accepting 50 friend requests gives you an easy 500pts. Requesting others to be your friend gives you 6 pts per request. hth


----------



## Andrea

Deb_in_VA said:


> Yes, accept them all. Remember to only do 50 per day since that is the max you can get points for. Accepting 50 friend requests gives you an easy 500pts. Requesting others to be your friend gives you 6 pts per request. hth




oh i didnt know that i kept aceppting them all until i got to my 1500 points... are they going to take them away from tme ?


----------



## Kycha

Deb_in_VA said:


> Yes, accept them all. Remember to only do 50 per day since that is the max you can get points for. Accepting 50 friend requests gives you an easy 500pts. Requesting others to be your friend gives you 6 pts per request. hth


I wasn't aware there was a limit on friend requests either.  I know I have accepted more than 50 friend requests in one day and received points for all of them.


----------



## Deb_in_VA

My points have always stopped crediting at 500 pts. However, when requesting new friends, there doesn't seem to be a limit. 

from BTowne:

_Last Updated: May 23rd, 2008

Activity  Points  
First place winner for BoomerVision Pictures 10,000 
Second place winner for BoomerVision Pictures 5,000 
Third place winner for BoomerVision Pictures 3,000 
Sign Up For the Newsletter (once) 150 
Become a BoomerTowne Citizen 100 
Create a Dating Profile (30 days of membership required) 100 
Create a MyTowne City Profile 100 
Create a Boomer Profile (30 days of membership required) 100 
Participate in a Chat Room (once per day, 2 post min.)** 100 
Play and Complete the Scavenger Hunt (once per day) 50 
Read the Newsletter (once per e-mail) 50 
Post to a Featured Discussion Board Topic (once per day) 35 
Add a MyTowne Recommendation 25 
Login (once per day) 25 
Play the Trivia Contest (once per day) 25 
Upload Image on your Profile 25 
Set Weather in your City (once every 30 days) 25 
Submit a Recipe (once per day) 25 
Submit a photo to BoomerVision Pictures (once per contest) 25 
Submit a fave tip to Daily Tips 25 
E-mail an Article (up to 5/day to unique e-mails) 15 
Submit a Boomer Joke (once per day) 15 
Submit a Boomer Quote (once per day) 15 
Accept a Friend on Profiles 10 
Vote for a Qwiki Quiz 10 
Play Crossword, Jigsaw or Sudoku (once per day) 10 
Play Lucky Letters (once per day) 10 
Play Play Four (once per day) 10 
Play Pardon My Words (once per day) 10 
Play Fence Builder (once per day) 10 
Play Treasure Hunt (once per day) 10 
Play Mahjong (points awarded after end of game) 10 
Post to a Discussion Board Topic (twice per day) 7 
Post your Answer to Poll Questions (once per month) 7 
Submit a Question to Ask Nan (twice per week) 7 
Submit a Question to Ask Terry (twice per week) 7 
Submit a Question to Ask Dr. Marion (twice per week) 7 
Request a Friend on Profiles 7 
Edit Profile (once per session) 7 
Post to a Message Board (on someone's profile)*** 7 
Suggest A Topic 7 
Nominate someone new for the BoomerTowne Jail 5 
Visit a City in MyTowne* 5 
Add an image on a MyTowne City 5 
Watch a Celebrity Video* 5 
Watch a Featured Celebrity Video* 5 
Vote for a Jail nominee (once per day) 3 
Rate a Boomer Joke* 3 
Rate a Boomer Quote* 3 
Rate a Recipe* 3 
Vote for BoomerVision Pictures**** 3 
Rate a tip* 3 
Rate a book review* 3 


*100 Point cap per day. 
**Chat Room points are awarded every five minutes, so you may experience a delay before you see your points updated.
***Maximum 200 point daily limit
****Maximum of 9 points per day. Users can vote for no more than three pictures per day.
+Daily point earnings can not exceed 1,500 BoomerTowne Points. Once you have earned 1,500 BoomerTowne Points in one day you are ineligible to earn additional points in that same day._


----------



## carmie3377

Deb_in_VA said:


> Here's a couple of good hints that was shared with me and I hope it will help you earn quicker. You max out at 1500 points per day, but chat is 100. Save chat for the very last thing. Make sure you don't go over 1499 pts though. I try to come in about 3-4 pts under the 1499. You will still get your 100 for chat, which makes the points potential just a little higher.



I used this tip for a while and thanks for sharing it.  However, it no longer works.  I made sure to hit 1499 last night and then did chat.  I never got the points and at first, I just thought that perhaps I hit 1500 before chat w/o realizing it.  Then today, while exploring the site, I found where they now give us a point breakdown on the "my boomertowne points page" I had never seen this before.  Anyway, for last night, it showed points obtained for chat - 1.  I guess I won't be saving chat for the end anymore.


----------



## Kycha

I just updated the user list.  Hopefully I got everyone's info correct.  Let me know if I need to change anything.  Or if I missed anyone.


Kycha said:


> There is now!
> ETAis user names are in parentheses if it is different from Boomertowne.
> 
> carmie3377
> fourfoxesinpa
> budbeerlady
> murph76(murphnjamie)
> belbook(vanyel)
> wilsonfamily4
> disneydreamin247
> disneymom1980
> luvhockey
> llgray16(HayGan)
> 33kycha(Kycha)
> karioc100(wisconsinmom)
> firstfamilytrip
> Sahmy(MommyBoo!)
> piglet-for-me(cgcw)
> webjunkie(Deb in VA)
> miladymajor(GoofyBaby)
> omg1478
> jgraney106
> mcmgrl1(addicted2mickey)
> willoughbyclan
> Mean Queen
> Joanne1948(lilstint)
> birdsy2000(dolphincrazy)
> yamagirl(Andrea)


----------



## Deb_in_VA

The extra points stopped crediting about a week ago. I just try to hit the 1500 pts now.


----------



## GoofyBaby

carmie3377 said:


> I used this tip for a while and thanks for sharing it.  However, it no longer works.  I made sure to hit 1499 last night and then did chat.  I never got the points and at first, I just thought that perhaps I hit 1500 before chat w/o realizing it.  Then today, while exploring the site, I found where they now give us a point breakdown on the "my boomertowne points page" I had never seen this before.  Anyway, for last night, it showed points obtained for chat - 1.  I guess I won't be saving chat for the end anymore.




Yes, I noticed this stopped last week too.  I guess too many people were exploiting the loophole and BT caught on. . .it was good while it lasted!


----------



## Deb_in_VA

Wow look......for me, it's more incentive to do the scavenger hunt each day

Scavenger Hunt Winner


----------



## carmie3377

Wow, wish I could figure the scavenger hunt out.  I've tried a few times and can't find anything so I've given up.


----------



## Kycha

carmie3377 said:


> Wow, wish I could figure the scavenger hunt out. I've tried a few times and can't find anything so I've given up.


Oh.  Me too.  I've looked and looked and looked but have not found a single clue.  Oh well.  Good luck to those that can figure them out.


----------



## GoofyBaby

Kycha said:


> Oh.  Me too.  I've looked and looked and looked but have not found a single clue.  Oh well.  Good luck to those that can figure them out.



Try this site:  it helps with the scavenger hunt!


----------



## Andrea

hey i was just wondering how do you know when you get to the 1500 points ?


----------



## carmie3377

Andrea said:


> hey i was just wondering how do you know when you get to the 1500 points ?



On the right hand side in the dark blue horizontal bar there is a link that says "BT Points"; click on it.  Then on the left hand side, there is a light blue vertical bar.    Under Boomertowne Points there is a link that says "My Boomertowne Points".  It will give a breakdown there.


----------



## Andrea

carmie3377 said:


> On the right hand side in the dark blue horizontal bar there is a link that says "BT Points"; click on it.  Then on the left hand side, there is a light blue vertical bar.    Under Boomertowne Points there is a link that says "My Boomertowne Points".  It will give a breakdown there.



awsome... thank you so much


----------



## tcarr5

I just joined today--same username as here--I need some friends!!!!   anyone???


----------



## GoofyBaby

tcarr5 said:


> I just joined today--same username as here--I need some friends!!!!   anyone???



Absolutely!  :  Check out post # 106 for a list of DISers and their Boomertowne names that you can send friend requests to.  And don't forget. . .you get 7 points for each friend request you send!


----------



## Kycha

Well, Saturday began my 9th week since I first cashed out...and no gift card yet.  I'll be really bummed if they stiff us like Netloser did.  I guess the waiting game will continue.  I won't play anymore until I get that first card though.  Has anyone else seen any rewards lately?  I cashed out on 5/24 and 6/4.

ETA...Right now, I'm on Boomertowne forums.  And I'm reading the same excuses for the delay that I used to get from Netwinner.  So, I'm not holding my breath while waiting on these gc's.


----------



## Trixiezzz

Hi, I just signed up for BT, too.

My name is trixiezzz. I need some friends!


----------



## njziggy

I just joined too! Anyone want to be my friend? (same user name as here)


----------



## Kim2430

Is it ok to use the previous names for friends?

You can use me it's kim2430


----------



## jgraney106

*Yep I'm pretty sure we all wouldn't mind you using us as a friend request. 
I'm jgraney106 at Boomertowne. I have 2 friends names you can request too.
They are :
poetrychick56 
and 
CaitlinxO45   

We can all use the extra points!!!*


----------



## disneyfamily71

I just joined yesterday...please send me a friend request

My user name is same as here.

Thanks


----------



## GoofyBaby

Kycha said:


> Well, Saturday began my 9th week since I first cashed out...and no gift card yet.  I'll be really bummed if they stiff us like Netloser did.  I guess the waiting game will continue.  I won't play anymore until I get that first card though.  Has anyone else seen any rewards lately?  I cashed out on 5/24 and 6/4.
> 
> ETA...Right now, I'm on Boomertowne forums.  And I'm reading the same excuses for the delay that I used to get from Netwinner.  So, I'm not holding my breath while waiting on these gc's.




I'm a bit worried too. . .today in the chatrooms, some people have said they cashed out in early May and still have not received their gift cards. . .and that the longer people have to wait for their gift cards, the more likely it will be that they won't get them at all (just like Netwinner). . .I am not happy about this, but I will continue to rack up my daily points until I am able to cash out and see what happens.  Hopefully BT will redeem themselves.


----------



## disneymom1980

I've been waiting since June 13.  I'm still hoping because I have had several people in Boomertowne chat tell me that they did get their rewards.  I haven't been earning as many points each day though because I'm kind of waiting to see if I get the card first.


----------



## da-winnie-pooh

I'm Eeyores1Aunt over there, if anyone wants me to be your friend!


----------



## vanyel

GoofyBaby said:


> I'm a bit worried too. . .today in the chatrooms, some people have said they cashed out in early May and still have not received their gift cards. . .and that the longer people have to wait for their gift cards, the more likely it will be that they won't get them at all (just like Netwinner). . .I am not happy about this, but I will continue to rack up my daily points until I am able to cash out and see what happens.  Hopefully BT will redeem themselves.



I'm starting to worry too.  Several weeks ago, in the chat, people who cashed out in early May had said they got their cards so I was hopeful that it would be soon and that I wouldn't get "screwed" again.  I'm going to keep using the site though, because I like it and it's not painful like spinning that darn wheel was


----------



## disneyfamily71

Just wondering, how many accounts can you have per household?  Would I be able to sign my husband up under another email?


----------



## vanyel

I think you can have more than 1 account but I'm not positive.  I'm sure others will know.  My dh isn't interested in doing this because he says it takes too much time.


----------



## carmie3377

disneyfamily71 said:


> Just wondering, how many accounts can you have per household?  Would I be able to sign my husband up under another email?



Yes, you can have 4 accounts per household.  However, for those accounts signed up after June 1 (I think that is the date), the points required for all cashouts are doubled.


----------



## budbeerlady

I am hopeful that they wil still payout. I have 3 cards for target pending and its coming close to 7 weeks on the first one since I requested it.   I am not spending as much time over there untill I know if it actually will pay me.


----------



## sndfan

I just joined a couple of days ago...I've sent requests to everyone, would appreciate any and all new friends!

Name: sndfan

Thanks!


----------



## Wilsonfamily4

I am 8 weeks now for my first cashout and nothing.  I have 3 cards that I have cashed out for 2 $25.00 Best Buys and a $75.00 visa card.  I sure hope they plan on paying.  I actually emailed them today just asking why my account doesn't t even say "sent" when it has been 8 weeks.  When I hear back I will let you all know what they are saying.  

I like to stay optimistic but it is hard after netwinner was so fraudulant.  But they are not the same company so we cannot think badly of them.  They are innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## Kycha

Wilsonfamily4 said:


> I am 8 weeks now for my first cashout and nothing. I have 3 cards that I have cashed out for 2 $25.00 Best Buys and a $75.00 visa card. I sure hope they plan on paying. I actually emailed them today just asking why my account doesn't t even say "sent" when it has been 8 weeks. When I hear back I will let you all know what they are saying.
> 
> I like to stay optimistic but it is hard after netwinner was so fraudulant. But they are not the same company so we cannot think badly of them. They are innocent until proven guilty.


It is so reminiscent of Netwinner though. And the silence from Boomertowne is deafening. They know they are backlogged in sending out giftcards. Why not make an announcement and quell some of our fears? There is a thread over on their discussion board about the delay. People have mentioned that it was brought up in "chat" the other day that the Visa gift cards had to be reordered because they messed up the logo. Well, that explains the delay in the Visa cards. But, what about the Target, Best Buy and other rewards? Two people posted that they received notice on 7/23 that their gc's(ordered on 5/8) are being sent. At that rate, I still have 2+ weeks to wait on my 5/24 cashout. I have already waited over 8 weeks.  I'm trying to be patient, but as each day goes by it gets harder and harder.


----------



## vanyel

I'm a bit worried too but at least I've enjoyed BT vs NW (which was just plain boring, unless you won or thought you won).  If the gcs don't pan out, the only thing I would have done differently would have been to not work so hard at maximizing pts each day.  Now I'm just doing what I want on the site and I don't worry about how many pts I get.

Though, I must admit, I'd be very disappointed to not get my gcs


----------



## Andrea

i am waiting to do anything else on that site until you guys start getting your gift cards... i only have less then 10,000 points though


----------



## Kycha

vanyel said:


> I'm a bit worried too but at least I've enjoyed BT vs NW (which was just plain boring, unless you won or thought you won). If the gcs don't pan out, the only thing I would have done differently would have been to not work so hard at maximizing pts each day. Now I'm just doing what I want on the site and I don't worry about how many pts I get.
> 
> Though, I must admit, I'd be very disappointed to not get my gcs


That is true.  On Boomertowne you can actually get something out of it(besides giftcards).  Netloser was a complete waste of time.


----------



## Wilsonfamily4

So I had sent an email out a couple days ago saying I had reached my 8 week mark and asking when I may see my card.  This was their response.  No help at all.


Dear Citizen,

Your reward has not shipped yet. We are shipping based on work flow and cannot provide an exact ship date for your order. Once your reward does ship, you will receive an email notification. Your inquiry and patience is appreciated.

Sincerely,
BoomerTowne


----------



## Kycha

Wilsonfamily4 said:


> So I had sent an email out a couple days ago saying I had reached my 8 week mark adn asking when I may see my card. This was their response. No help at all.
> 
> 
> Dear Citizen,
> 
> Your reward has not shipped yet. We are shipping based on work flow and cannot provide an exact ship date for your order. Once your reward does ship, you will receive an email notification. Your inquiry and patience is appreciated.
> 
> Sincerely,
> BoomerTowne


Hmmm.  Not very encouraging.


----------



## eyor44

I'm eyor44 and will be sending everyone a request. Please accept.


----------



## GoofyBaby

Ugh. . .I've decided to just stop, wait and see if anyone gets a GC anytime soon.  I'm not going to waste my time gathering the max 1500 daily points if I'm not going to be rewarded for my efforts.  At least there are lots of recipes and informative articles to go through!


----------



## vanyel

I've rarely gotten 1500 pts per day - lately, I just use the site for fun and get about 400-700 pts.


----------



## vanyel

a lot of discussion on the chat rooms about the gift cards.  Anyone know anything or is it just paranoia?


----------



## Kycha

vanyel said:


> a lot of discussion on the chat rooms about the gift cards. Anyone know anything or is it just paranoia?


No gc here.  10+ weeks and still waiting.


----------



## Kycha

I found the following blog at Comparerewards.com. This is kinda what I was expecting and I'm just waiting for the shoe to drop. I don't like that some forum posts are being deleted. This whole thing is very reminiscent of the whole Netloser debacle. Disappointing. 

*Boomertowne GCs Backlogged*

July 30, 2008 9:58 PM | Permalink | Comments (1) 


Boomertowne.com members have been contacting me, asking for information on the growing wait times for gift card redemptions. This is something that's concerned me as well: my first redemption, on 4/25, shipped 4 weeks later...but my second cashout, ten days after the first, took 7-and-a-half weeks! My next redemption was made over 11 weeks ago and is still not showing as being shipped. 
A week ago, I sent an email to *BTVoice*, the program's owner, as well as an email to support. I told them I was in the process of writing an article on the delayed gift cards, and I said that I felt most people would be understanding of the delay if it was just explained. The lack of communication from management was really worrying the membership. I asked BT to please reply with some kind of reassurance for their members. They did not respond.
From the messages I've gotten from members, as well as from what I've read on BT's discussion board and chat rooms, the last GCs sent out were requested on May 8th. I think it's no coincidence that this is about the same date when the points were credited for the April referral bonus promotion. I saw my referral bonus show up in my account on 5/9 and promptly cashed out. Obviously, I'm still waiting for my GCs.
It's purely conjecture on my part, but I think the referral bonuses for April exceeded their expectations. Combine this with the TV advertising at around the same time, and I can see where there would be both a financial and a staffing hangup. 
On 5/19, about ten days after the referral points were credited, BTVoice announced that GCs were going to be delayed but would go out within a 6 to 8 week timeframe. He blamed this on the TV commercials creating a need for more staff.
Then on 5/28, BTVoice made his announcement that starting on 6/1, new members would need twice the points to cash out. 
This happens ALL THE TIME with points programs: they start out with unbelievable, unsustainable earnings as a promotional gimmick, then when the membership reaches a certain tipping point, the owners scale back by either increasing the number of points to cash out or by decreasing the number of points you can earn. I thought it was very fair of BT to "grandfather in" existing members so they wouldn't need double the points for redemptions. Sometimes, though, being fair is too costly. That's the concern that I have with BoomerTowne at this point.
With a promise of 6 to 8 weeks, now going on 12 weeks, for redemptions...what's BoomerTowne management telling members? Little to nothing. Some forum posts about the GC delays have been deleted without explanation. Chat moderators say they're as in the dark as we are (bless *Cherbear's* heart, she's handled the flurry of inquiries with infinite patience and politeness). Those who have (unlike me) received an email response from support, were told the following: "Your rewards have not shipped yet. We are shipping based on work flow and cannot provide an exact ship date for your order. Once your rewards ship, you will recieve an email notification accordingly. Your inquiry and patience is appreciated."
At this point, I think it's wise that BoomerTowne members give serious consideration to the amount of time they're spending on the site, and don't spend time there that you don't mind going unpaid. BTVoice has said repeatedly that the site was intended for social networking, with points/rewards being a nice little side bonus. If the points become too costly, don't be surprised if they're phased out. In fact, it's been rumored that some kind of announcement regarding BT and/or BT Points is coming out soon.
I hope that the site gets its financial affairs in order. Until then, I can't in good conscience recommend BoomerTowne _as a points program_ to new members. I do think it's still a nice site for pure social networking, but as far as receiving rewards for activity there -- my feeling is that big changes are ahead, and they may be disappointing.


----------



## vanyel




----------



## GoofyBaby

That's what I thought would happen and it's very unfortunate.    Since I already network with MySpace and Facebook, I'm done with BT.  

Kycha, thank you for the informative heads up!


----------



## Wilsonfamily4

*very disappointing* BUT I in no way feel as mad at them as I was/AM with netwinner.  I just didn't put that much time into Boomertowne as Netwinner.  It always irritated me when people said that netwinner was for fun so we shouldn't be upset about losing all that money we earned.  REALLY?  Because I found it quite boring.  I was there for the money.  Now with Boomertowne I am there also for the money but at least this one was a lot more informative and worthwhile.


----------



## Maliki2

Once I hit 100k again, which will be in a few days, I'm done with them. I cashed out on May 28th and I'm not holding my breath anymore. The silence from the BT people is bad enough. If there wasn't a problem you think they would come out and say so.


----------



## Mean Queen

I'm not even wasting my time on the site until I get the gift card I ordered.  It's a good site, but not enough to spend that much time on.


----------



## carmie3377

Mean Queen said:


> I'm not even wasting my time on the site until I get the gift card I ordered.  It's a good site, but not enough to spend that much time on.



That's how I feel.  I haven't touched BT in a couple of weeks and even when I was, it was just a couple days a week.  It's so disappointing.


----------



## Maliki2

I figured we would hear something at the beginning of this week at least. Its not looking good. If nothing by the end of the week I'm finished with them.


----------



## Kycha

Maliki2 said:


> I figured we would hear something at the beginning of this week at least. Its not looking good. If nothing by the end of the week I'm finished with them.


I'm curious...Why would you think we'd hear something this week?  Was there some sort of deadline or something this week?


----------



## abcboys

I'm done with them, too. I cashed out for $50 visa a week or so ago and I have a feeling I will never see it. The site is okay but nothing I want to spend 45 minutes doing if I'm not going to get rewarded for it. The recipes are kind of neat but you know the rating is just random ratings and don't mean anything. The jokes and quotes are worthless to me and I could care less if I have 1000 friends. They are there for the points just like I am.


----------



## vanyel

I still do a few things on the site but don't worry much about the gcs or how many pts I'm getting.   DISappointing, isn't it? Who knows, maybe they'll come through for us and surprise us all!


----------



## Trixiezzz

Anyone get their cards from Boomertowne???

Just hoping, i guess.


----------



## Maliki2

Trixiezzz said:


> Anyone get their cards from Boomertowne???
> 
> Just hoping, i guess.



Nope not yet. I just read that one person had thiers changed from pending. And everyone got excited. I'm not sure if this person is just getting a laugh out of people. Because this is the ONLY one that has been confirmed so far. So many are still waiting.


----------



## Wilsonfamily4

I had a *dream* last night that I got all 4 cards I have cashed out for together in the mail.    What a wonderful dream.  I was shocked even in my dream that they came.   

I guess I most be holding out hope in my subconscious.


----------



## lilstint

Interesting post from comparerewards.com. For those of you waiting for GC's I hope BT considers this advice....

Boomertowne Newsletter Omits Mention of Points
August 13, 2008 10:04 AM | Permalink | Comments (5) 
Update 8/20: Again this week, no mention of points in Boomertowne's newsletter.

A sign of what's to come? I would certainly think so.

Two weeks ago, I posted about the growing backlog of GCs at Boomertowne. Nothing appears to have changed since then -- my 5/9 redemption is still listed as "pending" despite the fact the site says that "BoomerTowne Points orders may take 6-8 weeks for delivery based on availability." It has now been a month and a half since BTVoice, the site's owner, has posted on the site.

I noticed something quite conspicuously absent from yesterday's Boomertowne Community News email: any mention of "points."

Going back a few emails, all of the BT Community News mails I saved had at least some mention of points:

8/5: "...submit your video to the BoomerVision Videos Contest, and you may just win some bonus BoomerTowne Points."

7/29: "...starting August 1st, submit your photos and videos for the August contests. Your entry may just earn you some bonus BoomerTowne Points."
"...To be eligible for the Gold/Platinum Citizen drawing, all you need to do is earn BoomerTowne Points."
"Learn more about becoming a Gold/Platinum Citizen | Login and start earning points."

7/8: "If your video is voted as one of the top three winning videos for July, you’ll earn bonus BT points."

I didn't save any newsletters between 7/8 and 5/27, but points discussion was all throughout the 5/27 newsletter (that's when they announced that new members after 6/1 would have to pay double the points for redemptions).

Out of curiosity, I logged out of BT then visited its home page to see how it would look to non-members. There's no mention of points there, either (except for the menu option to go to BT Points).

You don't have to be a genius to see what's coming. The only question is how BoomerTowne will go about phasing out their points and to what extent they will honor redemptions in progress. I don't know if BTVoice or his employees visit here, but if they do, I'd like to give them some advice:

Don't pull a NetWinner.

Don't take the easy route out and say, "We don't do GCs anymore and too bad if you've been waiting on one." That may seem like an "easy" way out, but you will pay such a high price in lost goodwill, in terribly negative PR, that you will wish you had just paid what you owed. People will understand if points have to be phased out. Businesses do promotional gimmicks to get people in the door, then pull them when they get popular and no longer need the gimmick, or when they can't afford to continue it. That's business; we get it. Some people will complain. Those are the ones who weren't at BT for the content. You didn't need them anyway. The others will applaud you for "doing the right thing," and for being honest and openly communicating the decision and the reasons why.

You have an incredible opportunity here to take advantage of the lessons NW taught us on how NOT to handle this. Handle it differently.

You did good by scaling back (or stopping) the promoting of the points aspect of the site. Now you need to go all the way and ditch them altogether. It's irresponsible to continue allowing members to earn points when you're in doubt about when (or if) their redemptions can be sent.

Go ahead and make the announcement. Be prepared for the initial firestorm caused by the shock and disappointment. But honor the points in the pipe now. Earn bonus goodwill by allowing members who are THISCLOSE to redemption to get SOMETHING for their points, if not going ahead and bumping up to the cashout.

What you'll lose in money and in "fair-weather friends" type members, you'll regain exponentially in loyalty and respect from those who feel you communicated honestly and treated them fairly. If I can help or advise further, email me. I'll even waive my consulting fees. Your decisions will impact a lot of people and I'd be happy to help however I can.


----------



## Trixiezzz

Bumping this up.

Just wondering if anything's changed.

Has anyone gotten anything from BT?

(Wishful thinking on my part, probably...." )


----------



## Maliki2

I gave up...I don't even bother anymore. Nobody is getting anything...another scam....unfortunately.


----------



## Mean Queen

I never got my gift card and it's been way past time.  I agree it was just another scam.  The site wasn't enough to keep me interested without the rewards.


----------



## Kycha

I did check BT's forum a couple weeks ago.  And nothing has changed.  I think a few people received their gc's.  But, I couldn't tell if that was a regular reward or for a special contest or something.  I won't waste my time over there.  But, I still have a smidgen of hope that the gc's will just suddenly appear.


----------



## Deb_in_VA

update at CompareRewards

*Despite an Unsatisfactory BBB Rating, BoomerTowne Brags of Success, Plans for the Future*

September 18, 2008 8:25 AM | Permalink | Comments (2) 

Update: Minutes after posting this, I received the following email from Paul Brienza:

Becky:

Thank you for your e-mail. 

While Laughlin/Constable was hired by the owner to develop and maintain certain aspects of the site, Laughlin/Constable does not own the site; was never responsible for any aspect of the points program; and no longer is working with the owner or manager of the site. 

The owner has not returned our calls and has not left us with forwarding information. 

Regards,

Paul

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


Like many of you, I've been waiting patiently on gift cards redeemed from BoomerTowne.com from as far back as May 9th, gift cards that were promised in 6 to 8 weeks. Last month, I predicted that the end of BoomerTowne points was near, as the site's weekly newsletter had neglected to mention points at all. I haven't received any newsletters from the site in a while now. The silence is deafening.

What I'm hearing around the 'net is that some of the vocal complainers are having their accounts deleted. I'm owed $750 in outstanding gift cards from BoomerTowne and I realize I run the risk of losing it by posting further about BT, but since many of those points were earned on the backs of my referrals, who also are not getting paid, it was ill-earned gains anyway, and this is the least I can do on their behalf. So here goes:

I was really surprised when I stumbled across a September 5th article by a senior VP of BoomerTowne.com's PR firm, Laughlin Constable, on eMarketer.com. In "Social Networking for Baby Boomers," Paul Brienza discussed BoomerTowne and how it has succeeded in generating rich user content, as well as how health-care related advertising has "done very well." He also hints at upcoming changes in how the site will generate income (a switch from CPM, which is basically a flat fee they earn based on the number of page views, to specific advertiser-sponsored pages).

Of course, I was incredulous that BoomerTowne's PR firm was taking the time to discuss the site's success and its plans for the future at the same time that no one seems to be able to get a response from the company on when, if ever, members can expect their gift cards -- their rewards for generating that "rich content" of which Brienza bragged. In fact, BoomerTowne.com has an Unsatisfactory rating with the Better Business Bureau probably for that very reason. So, on Monday I sent Mr. Brienza an email and told him that I would be posting about this on Wednesday, and I asked for a response for the record. He didn't reply. I even held off until today to make this post, but I still (as of this writing) have not received a response.

Below is the text of the email I sent Mr. Brienza, whose full title is Senior VP of Interactive Marketing for Laughlin Constable. If anyone at Laughlin Constable reads this and would like the opportunity to respond, you can do so in a comment or feel free to email me.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


Dear Mr. Brienza,

I run a website (CompareRewards.com) that provides news and reviews of
rewards programs including one of your clients, BoomerTowne. No doubt
you're aware of the problems plaguing this website, in my opinion the
greatest of which is a complete lack of communication between site
administration and members, many of whom have been waiting for months for
their redeemed gift cards.

I read with great interest your September 5th interview with
eMarketer.com. There were several quotes in particular that I found
interesting and that I intend to post about on my website:

"We built an informational site, and found that people didn't necessarily
want to come back frequently to the site. They'd use it, learn
information from it and then move on. So we developed BoomerTowne to be
more of a social networking site that's rich in content."

Mr. Brienza, wasn't it the points system that motivated members to provide
the "rich content" you refer to here? The members are not being paid for
the content they contributed in good faith with the understanding that
they would be compensated for it. Isn't this a serious breach of ethics
at the very least, or perhaps even outright illegal?

Also, regarding CPMs, "We've done very well with the healthcare-supported
side...it works well when you have a drug company that can go to the
health section and put ads in context..." My question, as you can
imagine, is, if BoomerTowne has done so well with any aspect of its
monetization strategy, what is the reason, then, that no points
redemptions have been honored since May 8th? Were you overstating the
website's success to impress the eMarketer reading audience, or has the
website actually been far more of a disappointment, plagued by fraudulent
duplicate accounts, robotic clicks, and submission of inane content simply
to receive points?

And lastly, "[Advertisers will] be able to target these people, and maybe
not so much in the CPM or traditional banner standpoint, but more on a
sponsorship standpoint, where they sponsor various sections of a site, and
not just hit them with a 300 by 250." Can I take away from this statement
that BoomerTowne is retooling its advertiser strategy with the intent to
stay in business despite its debt to members? If that is the case, can
you give BoomerTowne members some insight into what they can expect in
terms of wait time for gift card fulfillment, changes to the points
system, and any future incentives planned for contributing the rich
content you intend to monetize?

Mr. Brienza, in case you haven't visited BoomerTowne's message board or
Googled your client's website name recently, you need to understand that
you have a full-blown PR nightmare on your hands. The sooner these issues
are addressed, the better your client's chances of salvaging at least a
shred of respect and good will from the population it intends to serve.

I will be posting my comments about your interview and the situation at
BoomerTowne on Wednesday. If you have any response for the record about
my concerns or if there is any other information you'd like disseminated
to BoomerTowne's membership, I would be glad to include that in my post.

Thank you for your time.


Sincerely,
Becky Ford
CompareRewards.com


----------



## Mean Queen

So the owners of the site just quit talking to their PR firm too?  Thanks for posting the article.


----------



## Deb_in_VA

Mean Queen said:


> So the owners of the site just quit talking to their PR firm too?  Thanks for posting the article.



YVW, it looks like they dumped the PR firm and just walked away from all obligations.


----------



## Kycha

Thanks for posting that Deb.  Very interesting article.


----------



## Deb_in_VA

Looks like Btowne is completely gone. I got this message when I tried to get there:

The requested URL could not be retrieved

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
While trying to retrieve the URL: http://www.boomertowne.com/


----------



## Maliki2

Good, I'm glad they are done. I wasted enough time on that site to get nothing.

And I hope this is a needle in those who kept claiming that everything was ok and the site was different than the others. Who couldn't see this coming.


----------



## Mean Queen

Deb_in_VA said:


> Looks like Btowne is completely gone. I got this message when I tried to get there:
> 
> The requested URL could not be retrieved
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> While trying to retrieve the URL: http://www.boomertowne.com/



I just tried too and it sent me to a google search page.  When I tried to click on one of the search links, it kept sendingg me back to the search page.


----------



## Maliki2

Whoah..I made it into the chat on Boomertowne!!!

Go here.... and log in..gets you in chat!

http://chat.boomertowne.com/index.aspx


----------



## vanyel

You can do some things on bt - but the discussion boards arent' available.  Boy what a ****up!

I'm glad I quit striving for the 1500 daily points some time ago and just used what I liked on the site.


----------



## eyor44

I'm so sad. I loved the games, espcially the jig saw puzzles.


----------



## vanyel

You can still get to the site using malik's link and play the games from there, if you want.  The chat was still active as of an hour ago, in fact, there's more people there now than there were in the last month or so.


----------



## budbeerlady

vanyel said:


> You can still get to the site using malik's link and play the games from there, if you want.  The chat was still active as of an hour ago, in fact, there's more people there now than there were in the last month or so.



I did go and delete all of my Photos from there. It just made me feel better to do it! LOL!


----------



## Deb_in_VA

BoomerTowne Founder Herschel "Buzz" Peddicord Explains Site Closure

September 21, 2008 3:22 PM | Permalink | Comments (18) 
Update, 4:45pm:

After being forwarded a copy of an email sent by BoomerTowne.com founder Herschel Peddicord to chat moderator CherBear67, I decided to email him myself with some of the questions I have been hearing from upset BT members on forums and in BT's own chat (still live at this link). He replied within the hour. My email and his response are below:


Dear Mr. Peddicord,

I run CompareRewards.com, a website that provides reviews and news of points programs like BoomerTowne. I've been following the developments with your site and am getting a tremendous amount of traffic from your members, all of whom are disappointed and hoping for some answers. 

Is the site down permanently? Is it possible that the site could be sold and return at some point? Are there any plans to honor the cashouts that have been made up to this point, even at half or some fraction of their value?

At what point did you decide to take BoomerTowne down? Is this a decision that has been in the works for a while now? Have you been trying to find potential investors or to develop an alternate business model that might be more profitable?

Isn't it difficult to abandon the site just months after PC Magazine named it the #1 Website for Boomers? You have a reputation for being a shrewd entrepreneur; there's no way to make the site financially feasible?

I know these are a lot of questions and at no doubt a time when you're already upset about having to make some tough decisions. Any insight you could give me that I could pass along to your faithful members would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you for your time, and I wish you the best.


Sincerely,
Becky Ford
CompareRewards.com


His response:


RE: Saddened by the news about BT -- a response if you could, please?
Sunday, September 21, 2008 4:37 PM
From: "buzz peddicord" 
To: comparerewards@yahoo.com

Unfortunately illness, economic downturn, and mass cheating drove the company bankrupt. Several millions were lost by investors and even though we tried to sell and raise capitol, the lousy economy made that impossible. The investors including me lost millions of dollars trying to build a real community. When the economy went south companies quit advertising and income dropped to 10 percent of what it had reached. That combined with mass point cheating made it impossible to go on. No site that offers rewards will succeed as long as people devote so much time trying to beat the system. It tells you something about our society.


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

My response to this: While most of the points-based rewards programs have gone the way of the dinosaur, there ARE points programs that have survived for years despite economic downturns and people trying to game the point systems. Gather.com has paid members for generating content for a few years now. Freeride has been up and down with different owners but is still at it (it's the first rewards program I joined, way back in 1997). MyPoints, the granddaddy of them all, is still very much alive and well. Even Memolink is still up after years of financial troubles. The difference between these programs and BoomerTowne? Sufficient staffing for moderating content and site usage to thwart cheaters. Limitations on memberships per household or per IP address, or proof of individual ID requirements. Point valuations that are sustainable over the long run, taking into account all overhead -- including referral incentives, with allowances built in for cyclical lulls in advertising revenue. Enough management staff in place to delegate projects when one person gets sick. (I'm sorry if that sounds cruel; I'm sympathetic to Mr. Peddicord's health issues but this was a *business* and he owed it to his members, partners, and investors to find alternate leadership in his absence.) 

I spent a while in chat last night and again this afternoon, and while many of the BT members coming through chat expressed frustration and anger at being told by BT Help that no gift cards would be forthcoming, there were still a large proportion who said they were just sad at losing the community they had helped build. Several voiced an interest in continuing on as contributing members of BT if the points system was eliminated altogether. Alternate chat rooms and alternate forums were being discussed so that friends would be able to stay in touch.

It sounds to me like BoomerTowne met a need in many people that was more than just free gift cards. Perhaps with some retooling of the points structure, or reintroducing the site without points altogether (after a cooling-off period), the site could become financially successful. It seems an absolute shame that the top rated website on the internet for Boomers would have to go bust.

Click Continue Reading to read CherBear67's email to BT owner Peddicord, as well as his reply.


Continue reading BoomerTowne Founder Herschel "Buzz" Peddicord Explains Site Closure.


----------



## Maliki2

This should send signals and flags to all those that defended BT to the end. People were claiming that they had full confidence in BT and that they would be receiving their GCs. I for one am out $400 in GCs. BT is no different than Netwinner in my mind.


----------



## Kycha

Maliki2 said:


> This should send signals and flags to all those that defended BT to the end. People were claiming that they had full confidence in BT and that they would be receiving their GCs. I for one am out $400 in GCs. BT is no different than Netwinner in my mind.


You are right.  Those people defending BT to the end are probably the same ones that defended Netloser to the end.  I'm only out $50 in gcs.  And I didn't contribute much to the site.  So, no real loss to me.  

I have read other people are going into their accounts and making copies of any pertinent information(account balances, faq, tos, etc) they can find and then deleting all their account info.

ETA:  Nevermind.  I just tried to get into BT through the chat link and can't.  If anyone has another link, could you post it please?  Thanks!


----------



## sunshinegirl

This makes me sad because it lends more credibility to the idea that "all rewards sites are scams," which simply isn't true. Unfortunately, it IS a really tough business because there is so much fraud. Too many people jump into starting sites that give rewards without understanding the industry. 

For those of you who are so inclined, know that there are sites out there that do come through. It's usually the case that if it seems way too good to be true or you are earning too quickly, the site probably isn't that legit. If someone can explain the business model to you in a way that makes good sense, the site is probably legitimate. BT never made sense to me because they were paying an awful lot for content that was of little value. I worried that it couldn't last.


----------



## murphnjamie

I was sad to see it go because I actually liked doing the jigsaw puzzles everyday and checking out the discussion boards for the political arguements. I stopped going for points right after they changed the cash in rates for new people. I knew that wasn't good news. I figured I'll just play what I want.

If any other group wants to pick up the jigsaw puzzle they had on their site (hint...SR  ) I"m there.


----------



## vanyel

I miss BT - I didn't try to get all the points and I thought the low cashout # was unrealistic, though great if it would have come through  

Murph - I did the jigsaw puzzle every am before work - I didn't know what to do this am.  Would love to see another site pick it up   

There were other areas I enjoyed - the recipes, tips, sometimes the jokes, the chat room, and some others, and I liked the look of the site.  It was easy to navigate, looked good and the pages usually loaded quickly. 

It is sad though, that so many people seem to think it's ok to try to beat or cheat existing systems.  While I don't buy Peddicord's excuses, there are always people that try to get things that they aren't entitled to and that gives the honest users a disadvantage.  And, I barely had time to get 1000 pts a day, much less trying to cheat.


----------



## murphnjamie

vanyel said:


> Murph - I did the jigsaw puzzle every am before work - I didn't know what to do this am.  Would love to see another site pick it up



I know!! I used to do them at my desk while eating breakfast (don't tell my boss, not that she'd care). I've been trying to find another one that I like as much but haven't been able to do it.


----------



## jgraney106

I liked the jigsaw puzzles too. If you want a good site for jigsaw puzzles, try this one. I like it alot.............
www.jigidi.com


----------



## eyor44

jgraney106 said:


> I liked the jigsaw puzzles too. If you want a good site for jigsaw puzzles, try this one. I like it alot.............
> www.jigidi.com



thank you for the site


----------

